# Tunnel lights



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'm thinking of adding some light to the tunnel entrance and maybe just a little ways in. It may not be accurate, but I think it will add to the ambiance and effect of the tunnel. Any ideas on what to use?









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

If you don't care about accuracy and just want light why not a small LED light strip?


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would think that lights going into a tunnel would be on something more finished like a tunnel going under a river for automobile traffic. Tunnels for trains aren't dressed up for the locomotive crew especially when they don't have to steer the train from hitting the walls.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You probably have your choice of a couple of billion different LEDs. If you want prefabricated lights, try Woodland Scenics Just Plug system.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

D&J Railroad said:


> I would think that lights going into a tunnel would be on something more finished like a tunnel going under a river for automobile traffic. Tunnels for trains aren't dressed up for the locomotive crew especially when they don't have to steer the train from hitting the walls.


Yeah, I understand that. It isn't accurate. But the tunnel is painted all the way through and give a neat effect. If like just a small amount of light, just enough to let you see a bit into the tunnel.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

brob2k1 said:


> If you don't care about accuracy and just want light why not a small LED light strip?


Such as what? The only light strips I'm aware of would be significantly overkill. I actually use one of those over the entire layout to create different scenes (dusk or dawn for example). 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> You probably have your choice of a couple of billion different LEDs. If you want prefabricated lights, try Woodland Scenics Just Plug system.


Yeah, I suppose that's the problem... Option overload. I could just run a micro LED to the roof of the tunnel I suppose. But I was imagining something mounted on the outside at the entrance, like a gooseneck or something as well as something inside just a short ways.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> Yeah, I suppose that's the problem... Option overload. I could just run a micro LED to the roof of the tunnel I suppose. But I was imagining something mounted on the outside at the entrance, like a gooseneck or something as well as something inside just a short ways.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


The easy solution to option overload is to understand that any one of probably 1000 options will work just fine. Look for pre-wired light if you don't want to build your own (as in the WS system I noted in my first post).


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Not only are there a lot of options on putting in LED's the options for how bright, what color, and special effects like simulated light blinking and going out just add to the options. So use and Arduino and get a string of these Christmas lights https://www.amazon.com/ALITOVE-Addr...rammable+light+strings&qid=1614550649&sr=8-12. These are individually programmable lights, so you can do what ever you can imagine and program into the Arduino. You could even make the lights chase the train thru the tunnel, or simulate a fire in tunnel while the train is in there! what ever you imagine,


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Lemonhawk said:


> Not only are there a lot of options on putting in LED's the options for how bright, what color, and special effects like simulated light blinking and going out just add to the options. So use and Arduino and get a string of these Christmas lights https://www.amazon.com/ALITOVE-Addr...rammable+light+strings&qid=1614550649&sr=8-12. These are individually programmable lights, so you can do what ever you can imagine and program into the Arduino. You could even make the lights chase the train thru the tunnel, or simulate a fire in tunnel while the train is in there! what ever you imagine,


Cool, but probably more complexity than I want right now

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

What would one use for conduit? I plan to run the wire along the tunnel wall, but want to run it inside of conduit. My first thought was gray heat shrink tubing. Something more rigid might be better. Any thoughts?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Brass or aluminum tube.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> Brass or aluminum tube.


Well now that seems like an obvious solution. Not sure why I didn't think of that, I even have a package of it. 3/32 works out to a little over 8 scale inches. Might be a bit large, but I'm not sure any smaller will work. I'll have to try and get some wire through it tomorrow, I think 28, or 32 maybe, is the smallest I have.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Styrene tube. It doesn't conduct electricity, so there is no chance of a short.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Styrene tube. It doesn't conduct electricity, so there is no chance of a short.


Thank you, I was unaware you could get such a thing.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Me either. It would make conforming to the tunnel walls much easier.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just one supplier and one length option: 14" (35CM) OPAQUE WHITE POLYSTYRENE ROUND TUBING (TELESCOPING)

Most hobby stores have display racks of styrene parts, including tube.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I wish we had a hobby store...

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've used a lot of Evergreen plastics in the past but I did not know they made plastic tubing. I have always used brass when a tube was required. I'll have to keep them in mind from now on.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Well vette-kid you described the problem. Any tubing you can get wires through is large enough to be a water supply pipe and not conduit sized. Plus, its messy to use tubing to run wiring to a string of lights, and why bother? Its in a tunnel and you can't see it anyway! Make it easy on yourself just use a tape like string of LED's ( they have a somewhat dubious double sided sticky tape on them and connect it to a PWM LED dimer controller (their cheap). Since you don't think your ready fo individually addressable LED's look at these, they will all be adjustable for color and brightness.



https://www.amazon.com/Govee-Brighter-Million-Controlled-Kitchen/dp/B07N1CMGQQ/ref=sxin_9?ascsubtag=amzn1.osa.c40433dc-b7af-4524-832b-91374c4b1b29.ATVPDKIKX0DER.en_US&creativeASIN=B07N1CMGQQ&cv_ct_cx=led+light+strips&cv_ct_id=amzn1.osa.c40433dc-b7af-4524-832b-91374c4b1b29.ATVPDKIKX0DER.en_US&cv_ct_pg=search&cv_ct_we=asin&cv_ct_wn=osp-single-source-earns-comm&dchild=1&keywords=led+light+strips&linkCode=oas&pd_rd_i=B07N1CMGQQ&pd_rd_r=6cd362e9-e186-4515-ab02-3d0e6ee601d3&pd_rd_w=KDX2y&pd_rd_wg=knu9W&pf_rd_p=35b32c02-1b41-4e49-9b89-0297af2446e1&pf_rd_r=85QPE1K4M2KWEVJ25110&qid=1614794406&sr=1-1-64f3a41a-73ca-403a-923c-8152c45485fe&tag=reviewscom07-20



Wow that's a real string of stuff just to get to the lights! This includes the LED's, a controller and the power supply! You just can't get that fire in the tunnel sim with these!


----------

